# new personal best for the Weber



## 30-06-hunter (Sep 22, 2013)

Went up and fished a few hours this afternoon and managed to catch a few browns, biggest is seen below and barely fit in the net. It was actually a bit boring because they all seemed to be a little lethargic and had very little fight, only one out of the 6 or 7 I caught even broke the surface and that's very unusual for browns. I was actually hoping to catch a few whitefish because I heard they were pretty active right now, but didn't even see one. I was on the water from about 1 til 3:30 when the snow really started coming down and headed home.


----------



## fishnate (Sep 11, 2007)

Looks like a nice brown. How big is the opening of your net - 20", 22"?


----------



## 30-06-hunter (Sep 22, 2013)

fishnate said:


> Looks like a nice brown. How big is the opening of your net - 20", 22"?


I think 18", but still a nice fish nonetheless. I baked it with a dry rub and came out better than expected.


----------



## fishnate (Sep 11, 2007)

If it was 14" and your personal best it was great as long as you're happy with it. You have to start somewhere so you can beat it next time. That's a big part of why I love fishin, trying to figure out how and where I can outdo my top scores... or my kids when they beat me. Keep trying, I know there are bigger browns available on the Weber.


----------



## poiboy (Nov 18, 2010)

Nice catch. Were you upriver or below Echo Reservior?


----------



## 30-06-hunter (Sep 22, 2013)

fishnate said:


> If it was 14" and your personal best it was great as long as you're happy with it. You have to start somewhere so you can beat it next time. That's a big part of why I love fishin, trying to figure out how and where I can outdo my top scores... or my kids when they beat me. Keep trying, I know there are bigger browns available on the Weber.


I don't think they even make a net in a 14 inch oval size, but I see your point.


----------



## 30-06-hunter (Sep 22, 2013)

poiboy said:


> Nice catch. Were you upriver or below Echo Reservior?


Below.


----------

